# Taschenrechner programmieren



## Alenka87 (5. Jun 2009)

Hallo, ich sitze grad an einem Taschenrechner, der mich noch grau werden lässt




```
... 
            button1.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
                feld.setText(feld.getText() +"1");
              
                }});

        button2.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
                feld.setText(feld.getText() +"2");
                
                }});

        button3.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
                feld.setText(feld.getText() +"3");
                
                }});...
```



```
...plus.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
                textfeld[0] = feld.getText();
                operator = PLUS;
                intwert[0] = Double.parseDouble(feld.getText());
                textfeld[0] = null;
                
                }});...
```


```
...istGleich.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent gleich){
                textfeld[1] = feld.getText();
                intwert[1] = Double.parseDouble(textfeld[1]);

                switch(operator){
                    case PLUS:      double h = intwert[0] + intwert[1];
                                    intwert[2] = h;
                                    feld.setText(intwert[2] + "");break;

                    case MINUS:     double b = intwert[0] - intwert[1];
                                    intwert[2] = b;
                                    feld.setText(intwert[2] + "");break;...
```


Das Problem ist nun, dass nach dem Klick auf eine Operationstaste, zum Bsp. "Plus" die Zahlen weiter im Feld bleiben und noch größer werden.

Wenn ich verusch "12+11 = 23" zu rechnen, kommt raus "12+1211 = 1223"

Wenn ich die Zeile 

```
feld.setText(feld.getText() +"3");
```

ersetze durch: 
	
	
	
	





```
feld.setText("3");
```
, kann ich keine mehrstellige Zahlen eintippen.

Hat jemand ein Tip für mich, wie ich das Problem angehen kann?


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jun 2009)

du musst nur nach einem "Steuerzeichen" das Feld leeren, sei dies +, -, *, /, Enter etc...


----------



## Alenka87 (5. Jun 2009)

das habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich würde es doch gerne vermeiden, wenn's geht.

Dieses taschenrechner ist eine studienarbeit im Informatikstudium und der Prof hat gemeint, dass wir uns an dem Windows-Taschenrechner orientieren sollen, wenn wir eine gute Noten habn wollen.;(

Und bei Windows-Taschenrechner verschwindet die vorherige Zahl nicht.

Irgendwie muss es ja gehen, nur stehe ich grad auf der Leitung???:L


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jun 2009)

nunja, sie verschwindet nach Eingabe einer Ziffer *nach* einem Steuerzeichen. also am besten das Steuerzeichen welches eingegen wurde merken,  irgendeinen boolean auf true setzen, bei Eingabe einer Ziffer den boolean überprüfen, und alle bis auf das neuste löschen (wenn true), den boolean auf false setzen und nach Eingabe eines erneuten Steuerzeichens die Berechnung machen, sofern mindestens eine Ziffer eingegeben wurde, ansonsten einfach dieses merken, wieder boolean setzen etc.


----------



## Alenka87 (5. Jun 2009)

ok.... ich bin nicht so gut in java... klingt zwar logisch, aber ich glaub ich brauch noch a weng um es ganz zu verstehen und auch zu programmieren, danke trotzdem!

(wäre es unfair wenn ich dich bitten würde, den Quellcode abzutippen wie so was aussieht?)


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jun 2009)

ein bisschen Metacode:

```
char c;
double sum;
boolean wasControlChar;
char controlChar;
while ((c = readChar()) != 0) { // irgendwie den letzt eingegeben char holen
    if (isControlChar(c)) { // irgend ne methode bauen, welche überprüft, was es ist (ob es +, -, .. ist)
        wasControlChar = true;
        sum = calculate(sum, getAcutalText(), controlChar); // irgendwie berechnen und in sum speichern, evtl auch gleich anzeigen
        controlChar = c;
    } else if (wasControlChar) {
        wasControlChar = false;
        setActualText("" + c); // nur noch die neue Ziffer stehen lassen
    }
}
```
irgendwie so was...


----------



## Alenka87 (7. Jun 2009)

Hallo, also ich sitze immer noch an dem Taschenrechner.

Und je weiter ich komme, desto mehr probleme gibt es. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

1) Ich muss hier objektorientiert programmieren und dabei das Programm aufteilen: Klasse in der das Aussehen programmiert wird und Klasse in der alle Funktionalitäten sind.

Ich kann es jetzt noch nicht ganz verstehen und habe es so gut gemacht, wie ich es konnte.

2) Die Methode in der Zeile 181 





> private int rechnung(String[] a, double[] b,JButton button, int c)


 funktioniert nicht.
Sie soll bestimmen was passier - plus, minus, mal, durch.
Und dann soll beim Button "gleich" Zeile 155 bestimmt werden welche methode aufgerufen wird.

ich weiss nicht woran das liegt, oder ich gehe das problem falsch an. Kann mir jemand ein Tip geben?


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;


public class rechner extends taschenrechner{
        taschenrechner meins = new taschenrechner();
        int operator ;
        rechner(){
            
        //Arrays für Strings und Double-Werte
        //Zahlen werden aus dem Textfeld als Strings gespeichert
        //Dann Double.parseDouble    
        final String[] textfeld = new String[4];
        final double[] intwert = new double[4];
        
      
        //LAYOUTMANAGER
        Pane.setLayout(new BorderLayout(4,2));
        mitte.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,3));
        rechts.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,3));
        oben.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
        Pane.add(mitte, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        Pane.add(oben, BorderLayout.PAGE_START);
        Pane.add(rechts, BorderLayout.LINE_END);


        //Ziffertasten und zwei weitere werden in der Mitte platziert
        mitte.add(button7); mitte.add(button8); mitte.add(button9);
        mitte.add(button4); mitte.add(button5); mitte.add(button6);
        mitte.add(button1); mitte.add(button2); mitte.add(button3);
        mitte.add(button0); mitte.add(vorzeichen); mitte.add(komma);

        //Aussehen des oberen Bereichs
        oben.add(feld);            oben.add(ce);

        //Aussehen des rechten Bereichs
        rechts.add(dividieren);         rechts.add(hoch2);
        rechts.add(hoch3);              rechts.add(multiplizieren);
        rechts.add(prozent);            rechts.add(prozent);
        rechts.add(xhochy);             rechts.add(minus);
        rechts.add(einsdurch);          rechts.add(plus);
        rechts.add(wurzel);             rechts.add(fakult);
        rechts.add(gleich);

        setLocation(500, 500);
        setTitle("Taschenrechner");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        pack();

        //TextFeld wird geleert
        ce.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
               feld.setText("");}});


        //BUTTON 1
        button1.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
               einlesen(button1);}});

        //BUTTON 2
        button2.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button2);}});

        //BUTTON 3
        button3.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button3);}});

        //BUTOON 4
        button4.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button4);}});

        //BUTTON 5    
        button5.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button5);}});

        // BUTTON 6
        button6.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button6);}});

        //BUTTON 7
        button7.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                         
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button7);}});

        //BUTTON 8
        button8.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                         
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button8);}});

        //BUTTON 9
        button9.addActionListener(new ActionListener()                          
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button9);}});

        //BUTTON 0            
        button0.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                einlesen(button0);}});
        
        //BUTTON PLUS        
        plus.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                rechnung(textfeld, intwert, plus, operator);}});

       //BUTTON MINUS
       minus.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
       {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                rechnung(textfeld, intwert, plus, operator);}});
       
       // BUTTON  MULTIPLIZIEREN         
       multiplizieren.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
                rechnung(textfeld, intwert, plus, operator);
            }});
            
       // BUTTON  DIVIDIEREN         
       dividieren.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
                rechnung(textfeld, intwert, plus, operator);
            }});

        //BUTTON IST-GLEICH
        gleich.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                switch(operator)
                {
                    case 0:addiere(textfeld, intwert); break;
                    case 1:subtr(textfeld, intwert); break;
                    case 2:mult(textfeld, intwert); break;
                    case 3:divid(textfeld, intwert); break;
                }
                }
            }
        );

        }

        //METHODE FUER BUTTONS 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0
        private void einlesen(JButton button)
        {                                  
           feld.setText(feld.getText() + button.getText());
        }  
        
        //Methode für die OperationsButtons: 1.Zahl wird gespeichert, 
        //und der Operator wird bestimmt
        private int rechnung(String[] a, double[] b,JButton button, int c)
        {      
            a[0] = feld.getText();
            b[0] = Double.parseDouble(a[0]);
            String x;
            x = button.getText();

            if(x.equals("+"))
            {
                c = 0;
            }
            
            else 
            {
                if (x.equals("-"))
                {
                    c = 1;
                }
                else
                {
                    if (x.equals("*"))
                    {
                        c = 2;
                    }
                    else
                    {
                        if (x.equals("/"))
                        {
                          c = 3;
                        }
                    }
                }
            }
            feld.setText("");
            return c;
        }
        // METHODE ZUM ADDIEREN
        private double addiere(String[] a, double[] b){
            a[1] = feld.getText();
            b[1] = Double.parseDouble(a[1]);
            b[2] = b[0] + b[1];
            feld.setText(b[2]+"");
            return b[2];
        }
        // METHODE ZUM SUBTRAHIEREN
        private double subtr(String[] a, double[] b){
            a[1] = feld.getText();
            b[1] = Double.parseDouble(a[1]);
            b[2] = b[0] - b[1];
            feld.setText(b[2]+"");
            return b[2];
        }
        // METHODE ZUM MULTIPLIZIEREN
        private double mult(String[] a, double[] b){
            a[1] = feld.getText();
            b[1] = Double.parseDouble(a[1]);
            b[2] = b[0] * b[1];
            feld.setText(b[2]+"");
            return b[2];
        }
        // METHODE ZUM DIVIDIEREN
        private double divid(String[] a, double[] b){
            a[1] = feld.getText();
            b[1] = Double.parseDouble(a[1]);
            b[2] = b[0] / b[1];
            feld.setText(b[2]+"");
            return b[2];
        }
        
        public static void main(String[] args)
        {
            rechner myFrame = new rechner();
            myFrame.setVisible(true);
        }
}
        
class taschenrechner extends JFrame 
{

   Container Pane = getContentPane();

    JPanel oben = new JPanel(); //Panel wo Textfeld und CE-Taste liegen
    JPanel mitte = new JPanel(); //Panel für Ziffer-Buttons und "+/-" und ","
    JPanel rechts = new JPanel(); //Panel für den Rest(+, -, *, /, =, %, usw)

    //Ziffer-Buttons
     JButton button1 = new JButton("1");
     JButton button2 = new JButton("2");
     JButton button3 = new JButton("3");
     JButton button4 = new JButton("4");
     JButton button5 = new JButton("5");
     JButton button6 = new JButton("6");
     JButton button7 = new JButton("7");
     JButton button8 = new JButton("8");
     JButton button9 = new JButton("9");
     JButton button0 = new JButton("0");

    //Funktionstasten
     JButton ce = new JButton("CE");
     JButton plus = new JButton("+");
     JButton gleich = new JButton("=");
     JButton minus = new JButton("-");
     JButton multiplizieren = new JButton("*");
     JButton dividieren = new JButton("/");
     JButton hoch2 = new JButton("x²");
     JButton hoch3 = new JButton("x³");
     JButton prozent = new JButton("%");
     JButton einsdurch = new JButton("1/x");
     JButton wurzel = new JButton("√");
     JButton xhochy = new JButton("x^y");
     JButton fakult = new JButton ("n!");
     JButton vorzeichen = new JButton("+/-");
     JButton komma = new JButton(",");
     //Textfeld
     JTextField feld = new JTextField(" ", 20);
}
```


----------



## Spin (9. Jun 2009)

Hi, schon mal überlegt, wie dein ActionListener nach dem Drücken des = Zeichens reagieren soll?

Also:


```
gleich.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
            {
                switch(operator)
                {
                    case 0:addiere(textfeld, intwert); break;
                    case 1:subtr(textfeld, intwert); break;
                    case 2:mult(textfeld, intwert); break;
                    case 3:divid(textfeld, intwert); break;
                }
                }
            }
        );
 
        }
```

Es freut mich, dass du hier den ActionListener als Adapter implementiert hast
PS: ( Besser ist es ein MouseClicked Event zu nehmen, da du mit einen ActionListener 3 MouseEvents zu gleich benutzt und es somit performance lastig wird  )

Ok.
Deine Methode erwartet einen operator, der standartmäßig 0 initialisiert ist.
Du hast dich bestimmt schon gefragt, warum du immer nur PLUS rechnen kannst. Mhh, es liegt daran, dass die Methode immer nur 0 bekommt.

Nun liegt es an dir , wie man es ändert. Eine funktion muss die andere aufrufen.

Bei Fragen helfe ich gerne weiter


----------

